# Wishing everyone happy and safe holidays!



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 24, 2004)

We here at MartialTalk would like to wish all of our members, visitors and staff happy and safe holidays this season.


 Peace.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 24, 2004)

Careful traveling wherever you may go. 
Especially those bombed by the ice and snow. 
 :asian:


----------

